# Top Ten Lists



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

Real simple.....

top ten bands



give a brief description of the bands if you like, it helps people find new music


I will give my list after my lunch


----------



## choppers4life (Jul 16, 2007)

Clutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let's find some spacegrass and watch the universe expand, there pretty sick


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

whittling my list down, I like clutch


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 16, 2007)

ok here are my top ten bands for METAL as of right now:

1. Metallica - Killem all, Ride The Lightning, Master of Puppets, & ...And Justice For All. These are the albums to listen to.

2. Pantera - Cowboys From Hell, Vulgar Display of Power, Far Beyond Driven, Great Southern Trend Kill, Reinventing The Steel. All these are fucking great...RIP DIMEBAG.

3. Dekapitator - We Will Destroy...You Will Obey, Storm Before The Calm (Releasing on July 29th) Check their myspace for 2 of the songs comin from this album...its thrashtastic!

4. Evile - Enter The Grave (Releasing in September) Check their myspace...just found these guys, they are bringing back Thrash!

5. Lamb Of God - Burn the Priest, New American Gospel, As the Palaces Burn, Ashes of The Wake, The Sacrament. These guys fucking tear it up!

6. Down - NOLA, Down II : A bustle in your Hedgegrow. Phil Anselmo's side project that turned out good. They just reunited and should have a album dropping soon!

7. Testament - Every album has been killer...but a few standout ones are : Legacy, New Order, Practice What You Preach, and The Gathering.

8. Exodus - Bonded By Blood, and Shovel Headed Kill Machine. RIP Paul Baloff.

9. Meshuggah - Nothing (new and re-released), I, Rare Trax. These guys are fucking awesome...really heavy.

10. Machine Head - Burn My Eyes, The More Things Change, Through The Ashes of Empires, The Blackening. MACHINE FUCKING HEAD!!!!

Will Post a Top 10 of Jazz later....


----------



## choppers4life (Jul 17, 2007)

Tool! just seen them in concert wih Kinski bad as hell


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 17, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> 7. Testament - Every album has been killer...but a few standout ones are : Legacy, New Order, Practice What You Preach, and The Gathering.
> 
> 8. Exodus - Bonded By Blood, and Shovel Headed Kill Machine. RIP Paul Baloff.


Hell yeah! I mention these bands to people around here and they say "huh?".

Cradle of Filth! Saw them in Atlanta earlier this year. They kicked butt for an hour but had to stop. Turns out they all had the flu and it about killed them to play, but they kicked ass for an hour.

System of a Down! I love the Toxicity album; it's probably my all-time favorite album.

Jack Johnson for when I want to mellow out a bit.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes...I love music just as much as I love the ganja. Can't have one with out the other. Love and marriage..love and marriage...fuck I love Married with Children. HAHA ok anywho here is my top ten for Jazz and Blues had to mix these together Haha .

1. Al Di Meola - Elegant Gypsy (MUST HAVE). Anything and everything this guy puts out is fucking bad ass...I love the Spanish/Mediterranean music he does along with his Jazz Fusion stuff. And he even does some Classical...which I love too.

2. John Mclaughlin - Another Jazz Fusion with a Mediterranean influence...like Al Di Meola...you really can't go wrong with any of his older stuff. 

3. Frank Gambale - Wow...his sweeps are amazing. Another artist who you can not go wrong with.

4. Wes Montgomery - Smokin On the Half Note (Must Have). Gotta love Wes!

5. Robben Ford - Amazing and tasty Blues guitarist.

6. BucketHead - now he usually is a experimental metal guitarist, but he has this album called Population Overload and it is one of the most beautiful guitar works Ive heard.

7. Jaco Pastorious - Any thing by this fusion bass player is awesome.

8. Charlie Byrd - I really like his Bossa Nova.

9. Chick Corea - Im sure many of you have already heard of him. I like his piano work but his keyboard stuff is rockin.

10. Victor Wooten - Played with Bela Fleck , guy is something else on the bass guitar.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> 10. Victor Wooten - Played with Bela Fleck , guy is something else on the bass guitar.


 
BASS GOD i can sit and listen to his music for hours pondering how he can make his hand work that magic


----------



## Wavels (Jul 18, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> Yes...I love music just as much as I love the ganja. Can't have one with out the other. Love and marriage..love and marriage...fuck I love Married with Children. HAHA ok anywho here is my top ten for Jazz and Blues had to mix these together Haha .
> 
> 1. Al Di Meola - Elegant Gypsy (MUST HAVE). Anything and everything this guy puts out is fucking bad ass...I love the Spanish/Mediterranean music he does along with his Jazz Fusion stuff. And he even does some Classical...which I love too.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and eclectic list reef!

I listen to mostly jazz and classical, and have for the past 30 years or so.

If I compiled a top ten album list, I think I would make two lists for jazz...one electric and one mostly acoustic....gotta put on my thinkin' cap!!!......

Gambale and Dimeola and Mclaughlin on your list have me wondering if you have heard John Scofield who sounds like a more raunchy version of all three of these guys rolled into one....(sorta).....?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Very interesting and eclectic list reef!
> 
> I listen to mostly jazz and classical, and have for the past 30 years or so.
> 
> ...


It's tough to put just ten on one list, I'm still whittling mine down. You should do a top ten album list, it's fun to do these. And it also allows us to get to know new music and say something personal about ourselves, since we can't actually give names and pictures due to our Barbaric Mary Jane laws....


----------



## Wavels (Jul 18, 2007)

I smoked a bowl, and the next thing I knew, I found myself putting together a list!....this is in no order of preference, but represents some of my favorite more electric or non traditional jazz....


Electric &#8220;Jazz&#8221; and fusion/jazz-rock.

1&#8212;Chick Corea Return to Forever featuring Al Dimeola and Stanley Clarke
Albums: No Mystery and Romantic Warrior

2---Larry Carlton---Steely Dan fans should check this guy out!
Album: Larry Carlton

3---Frank Zappa--- he is the major reason I initially became interested in Jazz&#8230;
Albums: Hot Rats and Make a Jazz Noise Here.

4---Jean Luc Ponty---electric violinist extraordinaire!
Albums: Enigmatic Ocean

5---Bella Fleck and the Flecktones--- electric banjo like nobody else!
Albums: UFO/Tofu and Flight of the Cosmic Hippo

6---Medeski Martin and Wood---Funky Groves with strong jazz feel
Album: End of the World Party

7---Frank Gambale---Very interesting guitarist&#8230;.
Album: Note Worker

8---John Scofield---Uniquely talented guitar master.
Albums: A Go Go and Up All Night

9---Weather Report---I like the Wayne Shorter more jazzy early WR best.
Album: Weather Report.

10---Wayne Horvitz---Spacey and funky
Album: Miracle Mile


----------



## matthew1988 (Jul 18, 2007)

Squirrel nut zippers

Bright eyes

The faint

cursive

rilo kiley

the decemberists

built to spill 

interpol

rage against the machine

amon amarth


----------



## budman226 (Jul 18, 2007)

1. Silverstein - already dead, call it karma, discovering the waterfront, etc.

2. bullet for my valentine - the end, tears dont fall

3. the used - im a fake, hard to say, box full of sharp objects

4. senses fail - buried a lie, bite to break skin, cute when you scream

5. killswitch engage - my curse, my last serenade, arms of sorrow

6. greeley estates - life is a garden

7. haste the day - stitches, american love

8. the fray - how to save a life, all at once, etc.

9. something corporate - globes and maps, walking by

10. rise against - ready to fall, give it all


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

1.The Replacements
2.Superchunk
3.Built to Spill
4.Idlewild
5.Hot Snakes
6.Sonic Youth
7. Drive By Truckers
8.British Sea Power
9.Kyuss
10.Nick Drake

This was a hard list, there are about another ten bands that didn't make the cut...Cure, Joy Division, Motorhead, Rilo Kiley, Rainer Maria, Dinosaur Jr., etc.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

matthew1988 said:


> Squirrel nut zippers
> 
> Bright eyes
> 
> ...


I see you have cursive down, do you like Silver Scooter?


----------



## matthew1988 (Jul 18, 2007)

yes i do. 

hmm have you ever gone to the sundown in the city festival in knoxville tn?

drive by truckers has come a couple times.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

No I have not, I love them though...funny thing is I hate southern rock but these guys have got something that makes me really like them


----------



## matthew1988 (Jul 18, 2007)

ha yea sometimes bands can just have that "thing" that pops and it makes them amazing.


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 18, 2007)

RATM
Dj shadow
mos def
cab calloway
hilltop hoods
resin dogs
easy star all stars
Jurassic 5
quannum collective
james brown


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

i just looked at my playlist...the 1st 10 are


Bullet for my valentine-tears dont fall
Beautiful Girls (suicidal)-sean kingston
Sittin at a bar-Rehab
Remedy-Seether
Comfortably Numb-Pink Floyd
Dont stand so close to me-The Police
Money for nothin -Dire Straits
Im your man-Leonard Cohen
Get stoned-Hinder
Wicked Game-Chriss Isaak (GREAT song)

I dabble in all KINDS of music, this is just what i listened to in the past 30 minutes


----------



## venomddv (Jul 19, 2007)

led zeppelin-
neurosis-
my dying bride-
red sparrows-
immortal technique-
cult of luna-
opeth-
callisto-
katatonia-
bone thugz
portished


----------



## Pizip (Jul 19, 2007)

Incubus-are you in
MSI(mindless self indulgence)-Daddy
The Police-Red light or Roxan
The Dresden Dolls-Good day
Otep-Jonestown Tea
Scarling-Beautiful
Silversun pickups-Lazy eye
System Of A Down-Roulett, sugar
Three 6 Mafia-Slob On My Knob
Devdas-Silsia Ye Chaahat Ka

Awesome musics


----------



## choppers4life (Jul 19, 2007)

Buckethead is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how about some Kinski even better,,,,,,Kyuss, good stoner rock


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

choppers4life said:


> Buckethead is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how about some Kinski even better,,,,,,Kyuss, good stoner rock


Exactly, they should be filed under stoner metal...Green Machine is an awesome song. For those that don't know Kyuss and Queens of the Stone Age have some of the same members.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

This is just very chill stoner music...Incubus would just be the live acoustic versions of all their hits and then of coarse one of the best stoner songs Aqueous Transmission

1.Ben Harper
2. Incubus
3.Slightly Stoopid
4. John Butler Trio
5. The Old Crow Medicine Band 
6. Bedouin Soundclash
7.sublime
8.The Weepies
9. Jack Johnson
10.The Shins


----------



## redwriter (Jul 19, 2007)

1. My Bloody Valentine - Loveless. (Must listen to at least 2 times, it is so layered that you can't get it all in one listen.)

2. Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile. (Trent Reznor's masterpiece.)

3. Boards of Canada - Geogaddi (Pretty much all the albums are amazing, but this has some of the better songs.)

4. RJD2 - Since we last spoke (Just an amazing album.)

5. M83 - Dead Cities, Red Seas, & Lost Ghosts. (Can almost be overwhelming at times.)

6. Nirvana - Unplugged (One of the most amazing live albums ever.)

7.DJ Shadow - Entroducing (That is spelled correctly.) 

8. Deltron - 3030 (Mainstream Underground hiphop, but a quality album.)

9. Radiohead - Hail to the Thief

10. Amon Tobin - Foley Room


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 19, 2007)

Wavel - Your list is pretty tasty. I forgot all about Jean Luc Ponty. Infact I have an album of his where he is playing with Al Di and Stanley...minus Chick tho..


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

redwriter said:


> 1. My Bloody Valentine - Loveless. (Must listen to at least 2 times, it is so layered that you can't get it all in one listen.)
> 
> 2. Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile. (Trent Reznor's masterpiece.)
> 
> ...


I'm listening to Loveless as I type.


----------



## choppers4life (Jul 20, 2007)

this is a cool topic, my i pod has around 2,000 songs, you guys are giving me some more cool bands to go to limewire and add to my collection.


----------



## yeahmangroovy (Jul 20, 2007)

indigo girls - swamp ophelia 
ani difranco - little plastic castle 
aimee mann - bachelor #2 
fiona apple - when the pawn... tidal 
lucinda williams - car wheels on gravel rd. 
ben harper - invasion from mars 
amos lee - supply and demand 
brett dennen - so much more 
yonder mountain string band - it's all good 
ALO - ditto


----------



## Horsetheband14 (Jul 27, 2007)

1. Horse the band.
2. The Numbet Twelve Looks Like You.
3. Coconut Records.
4. Explosions in the Sky.
5. Saves the day
6. Bob Marley
7. Imortal Technique
8. Sublime
9. Incubus
10. Burbis


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 27, 2007)

1.Between the Buried and Me
2.Jedi Mind Tricks
3.Despised Icon
4.Gorillaz
5.The Black Dahlia Murder
6.Glass Casket
7.Knights of the Abyss
8.Emmure
9.The Acacia Strain
10.August Burns Red


----------



## Horsetheband14 (Jul 27, 2007)

shit i forgot the acacia strain, heavy as hell


----------



## 420chazz (Jul 27, 2007)

1. Tool
2. APC
3. Disturbed
4. System
5. Red Hot Chilli Peppers
6. cKy
7. The Cure
8. Korn
9. John Butler Trio
10. Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Horsetheband14 (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn it! i forgot the chili peppers too, we should have a top 50


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd for sitting around stoned!


----------



## Shotgunrab (Jul 28, 2007)

strait from my ipod 25 most played list

1 scarlet begonias>Touch of Grey>Fire on the Mountain 7/3/84-(the dead)

2 Ship of fools>estimated prophet>Hes gone>Caution jam 5/12/80 

3 Dark Star 5/7/72

4 Trouble (cat Stevens)

5 fool in the rain (zeppelin)

6 mellow mood (Marley)

7 in the city (milton)

8 roadhouse blues (doors)

9 standing on the moon 4/4/91 (the dead)

10 horn (phish)


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

more of some of my fav music:

1. wu tang clan - enter the 36 chambers

2. Inspectah Deck - Uncontrolled Substance

3. Little Brother - Minstrel Show

4. Foreign Exchange - Connected

5. Murs - End of the Beginning

6. Felt - A tribute to Lisa Bonet

7. Cormega - The Realness

8. Canibus - 2000 B.C.

9. LA The Darkman - Heist of the Century

10. Wu Syndicate - Wu Syndicate


----------

